# Terramycin crumbles How much to feed?



## DW Farms (Jun 23, 2007)

Can anyone tell me how much to feed?

Thanks
Adam


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Go to dairygoatinfo.com then click on goatkeepin 101, in there, sorry no way of sorting it....you will find the instructions and exactly what to buy. Vicki


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i would look at the bag to find out dosage.

here is some info

AureomycinÂ® 4G Crumbles
type C medicated feed Chlortetracycline OTC Beef
Non-lactating dairy cattle
Swine
Sheep
Poultry 

For reducing the incidence of (vibrionic) abortion caused by Campylobacter fetus infection susceptible to chlortetracycline.


Mix in feed or top dress.

250 mg per day

http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/antibiotictable.html


----------

